# CyanogenMOD 9 on Showcase losing signal



## em1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all! I recently came into possession of two Showcases from nTelos. One of which is parts, the other is usable. Here's my issue. I used ODIN to place the CWM Recovery on to the device, booted into recovery, and flashed CM9 with Gapps for ICS perfectly fine, no issue. Using the device for roughly 30-45 minutes, it loses all cellular signal, 3G and Voice, and will stay that way until the device is rebooted.

I have rooted and rommed my fair share of devices on this network and others and have never ran into this. I know another guy that has one as well, and said that his phone would do the samething, but he is now back on the stock rom, just rooted.

Any thoughts or ideas would be much apperciated!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

em1 said:


> Hello all! I recently came into possession of two Showcases from nTelos. One of which is parts, the other is usable. Here's my issue. I used ODIN to place the CWM Recovery on to the device, booted into recovery, and flashed CM9 with Gapps for ICS perfectly fine, no issue. Using the device for roughly 30-45 minutes, it loses all cellular signal, 3G and Voice, and will stay that way until the device is rebooted.
> 
> I have rooted and rommed my fair share of devices on this network and others and have never ran into this. I know another guy that has one as well, and said that his phone would do the samething, but he is now back on the stock rom, just rooted.
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas would be much apperciated!


What modem are you currently using? You could always try a couple different modems and see which one works best. Heres a thread for multiple odin files. Use the Generic CDMA files: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/


----------



## em1 (Mar 1, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> What modem are you currently using? You could always try a couple different modems and see which one works best. Heres a thread for multiple odin files. Use the Generic CDMA files: http://rootzwiki.com...tiple-carriers/


As far as I know, I'm using the stock model that was on the gingerbread rom that came on the device. I'll check into that. Thank you!

Edit: To report back, it's been over an 45 minutes since the modem flash and we are still kicking 3G data and voice signal!


----------

